# [NAS4Free] Connecting to a socks5 Proxy from within a jail



## StefanAO (Jan 19, 2014)

Dear all,

I have been trying to install *D*eluge on my nas4free NAS4Free (based on FreeBSD 9.2) system. I have run into a lot of trouble while doing so, so before I start trying again, I hope to get an answer to one basic question: is it possible for a program (in my case *D*eluge) to connect to a *SOCKS*5 *p*roxy when the program (*D*eluge) sits inside a jail? I had the impression, that this will not work due to security measures, that impede programs inside a jail from manipulating the network connection.

It would be great if someone could give me an answer to this. Thanks a lot!


----------

